# new group in chicago



## patrick d (Oct 27, 2002)

I am wlling to organize group meetings in the Chicago & suburbs area. If there are already some meetings in the area can someone direct me. If not the time to start is now, so write me and tell me who you are. Westmont IL, work in Chicago.


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

You need to speak to Dr. Michael Jones at Northwestern Memorial Hospital. He's just starting up a group at the hospital. Send me a private email and I'll send you back his contact info.


----------



## aslkj (Oct 2, 2002)

I live in Frankfort, Illinois and work in Harvey, Illinios. i would love to find something close to me.


----------



## cathycp (Feb 2, 2003)

I am looking to organize a support group for people dealing with IBS. I am in Northern Illinois. Email me if interested.Cathy2112###attbi.com


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I live in Arlington heights Illinois.Are any of you close to me?-wendi-


----------



## Grueny (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm in Wood Dale (right by O'Hare Airport)


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

I live in Kankakee, ill but willing to travel at least once a month up north for a meeting


----------



## Miklou (Apr 1, 2012)

I am in Bridgeview IL and looking for a group in the area. I can travel to Hinsdale, LaGrange, OakLawn and the other surrounding area.


----------

